# 2017 plan: Pacific Coast Route, Florence, OR to L.A.



## Albee (Mar 12, 2007)

will try this again, moderator


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like you'd better get started pronto!


----------



## Albee (Mar 12, 2007)

dang, you got to it before I could edit! At least I know someone is seeing this!


----------

